

From Patenting Launching Startups to Modular Innovation - theproductguy
http://tpgblog.com/2008/09/05/the-product-guys-weekend-reading-september-5-2008/

======
ryanmahoski
Every week you read "tens of thousands of blog posts"? _Seriously?_

To read 20k+ posts a week, you have to read 2,800+ posts a day. If you sleep 8
hours a night and do nothing else with your life except read blog posts, you
still have to read 180 articles per hour - 16 hours a day, 7 days a week.

I'm curious about your comprehension. Do you consider an article "read" if you
just skim its headline?

